
Good Vibes Are Contagious - rafaelc
https://www.outsideonline.com/2391572/send-good-vibes
======
alexanderdmitri
I'm going to point to this article next time someone argues with me about
covering their mouth when they smile.

------
momentmaker
:)

~~~
kristianov
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

